# Upgrading the COB Squier



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I found the cute Chinese made Squier in a second hand shop about 5 years ago. I was attracted to the colour scheme, neck profile, and the ‘maybe’ rosewood fretboard. It felt good in the hands, no fret sprout, had kind of a ‘50’s vibe, at least in my mind. No skunk stripe on the back of the neck. Truss rod adjusts at the headstock though.

The hardware and electronics are the bottom of the bottom. The body is slightly thinner, and the guitar feels comfortably light. I didn’t need this cheap guitar, but I was sold on the look and feel.

It wasn’t playable due to lack of strings, so I could not try it. I was curious to know just how bad, or good this guitar was compared to a MIM, or an American.

I put some strings on it expecting nothing special, but to my surprise, it was fairly close to being a player. A few tweaks here and there, adjustments to the bridge and pickups, it quickly became a player. Even the cheap electronics sounded impressive. Very Stratty.

About three years ago, I removed the generic cheap tuners and reworked the holes in the headstock for a set of vintage tuners. That turned out really nice. I was told that I would not be able to do this conversion, but patience, attention to details worked.

I also picked up Tone Emporium TE-02 and TE-03 pickups to eventually try in this guitar, and some upgrade electronics. That’s not done yet. The pickups are a set of ‘54’s and a set of ‘69’s. I plan on experimenting, and comparing to other high dollar guitars that I have.

The bridge is also junk, and I picked up the Wilkinson X002HBM46T from Musiclily on Amazon.ca.

I need to finess the opening for the really nice Wilkinson bridge, place it correctly, and drill new holes for the six screws. The old bridge was located and mounted wrong. However it did work, and could be set to float, stay in tune. I will fill in the old holes. They are a little close to where the new holes will be drilled. I don’t want any stress cracks to form in the likely cheap wood body.

This is obviously not a high priority in my life, but I am getting around to it. I am including a few pictures for now.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Thanks, keep it going.

I an intreged with cheap Chinese guitars that are parts guitars.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I glued some wood into the old bridge holes a few days ago. I need to file down flush.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I also need to file down some vestige that is now in the way with the larger mass of the Wilkinson block.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Measuring all my other 6 screws bridges show this as the correct place to locate and drill, so let’s find out


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

How it looks now. The block raises the springs off of the wood, and it looks like the cover will still fit, if it goes back on


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I put the same strings on it last night, and there is lots of sustain. I will be coming back to the guitar and make more evaluations. The neck plays well, but will work on the edges of the fretboard and fret ends. I still need to decide which pickup option, and wiring direction to go. Then new strings with full setup. Kind of makes an inexpensive partscaster.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Tone Chaser said:


> I put the same strings on it last night, and there is lots of sustain. I will be coming back to the guitar and make more evaluations. The neck plays well, but will work on the edges of the fretboard and fret ends. I still need to decide which pickup option, and wiring direction to go. Then new strings with full setup. Kind of makes an inexpensive partscaster.


Looks great!

Nathan


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally got around to making decisions and doing some work. I chose the Tone Emporium TE-03 and a G&L Legacy wiring, PTB layout. I also went with lighter strings than I normally would, just to try them.

I made several mistakes with the wiring, or the diagram was wrong for my switch choice. The end result is astounding.

I tried to be frugal and keep the costs down on the low dollar guitar. It sounds really great and it is very playable. Intonations are spot on, stays in tune, just had to adjust the string heights.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a thing for the MIC Squier's with CXS serial numbers.

Same body dimensions as the MIM models, and the same better quality tuners (S stamped squier tuners are the same as MIM tuners). Better wood. Plus the bridge holes all line up for the Fender 007-1014-049 Vintage style trem.

Sometimes can find them cheap... Got a pair under $100 each. I think they were some sorta SE model in a kit because usally for sale with a soft case, really crappy stand, and a tiny amp.

Only downside is when the bridge gets updated, the cheap alloy trem arm tends to bend/buckle. Allparts has a stainless steel Khaler style arm that works great though. One of my fav guitars is a black Squier I upgraded the bridge on and grabbed one of the Guitar Fetish Brian May style pickup kits. Sounds great.


----------

